# Brittany Ferries



## amydan (Sep 8, 2009)

Anyone know the cost to amend a booking.


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

*Booking change*

Hi we changed our booking for the return part of the trip emailed for a quote, 04/09 received quote same day £45 to change from sailing 07/09 to 14/09. The nearer the sailing date dearer it is. We are members of the travel club and can change the whole booking foc up to 5 days before sailing, the only charge then is if its a dearer crossing.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Usually £25.
But if you call and put up a good fight you might get it for nothing.... :roll: 

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Often foc, you can change a booking from one day to another foc as long as there is a reasonable gap before the sailing, (usually 5 + days).

if you wish to add someone it is often cheaper for them to go as a foot passenger rather than paying the admin fee + cost for the person.

Ring up and ask - they will advise you and you can then decide what to do.

We have NEVER been charged for an amendment, mind you we have never had a refund when we have booked one more place than we need......

You are welcome to use our Club Voyage number if it helps;

F85632

Dave


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

We just changed our booking from October 2013 to Jan 2014 (SWMBO decided she wanted to move house- DON'T ASK!) and there was NO charge to change. 
Unfortunately we had to pay extra for a 4 berth cabin as there were no 2 berths left on the sailing we wanted but that was only another £30.


----------

